# Kde 3.4 stabile

## Swanz

Salve! 

Mi chiedevo, visto che è stato ufficialmente rilasciato, quando kde 3.4 verrà messo stabile in portage. Forse domanda stupida  :Embarassed:  , ma forse qualcuno può rispondermi........

Grassie

----------

## gutter

 *Swanz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi chiedevo, visto che è stato ufficialmente rilasciato, quando kde 3.4 verrà messo stabile in portage. 
> 
> 

 

Questo non si sa, ma credo fra non troppo.

----------

## _sys/sid

In Portage c'e' gia'... ma e' Mask

sul forum ci sono gia' dei tip per come fare a smascherarlo...

```
[M] kde-base/konqueror (3.4.0):  KDE: Web browser, file manager, ...
```

e tutti gli altri...

----------

## redview

la pazienza è la virtù dei forti! :Very Happy: 

ankio ho troppa voglia di emergermelo!!

cmq è in testing, quindi a breve penso che arrivi..

bye

----------

## marcowave

io lo sto emergendo ora! Non è più mask!!

----------

## redview

è in testing..

----------

## flocchini

io ho appena syncato e lo vedo ancora mascherato...

cmq l'ho su da piu' di 24h ed e' stabilissimo, eccezion fatta per le trasparenze che ogni tanto fanno crashare X... Anche se devo capire se e' colpa di xorg 6.8.2-r2 o di kde a dire il vero.

Cmq bellissimo, come tutti i kde  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> io lo sto emergendo ora! Non è più mask!!

 

Lo vedi solo tu non masked!!  :Shocked:  ho appena syncato anch'io....

Se sicuro di non avere in make.conf ~x86 ??

----------

## neryo

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq l'ho su da piu' di 24h ed e' stabilissimo, eccezion fatta per le trasparenze che ogni tanto fanno crashare X... Anche se devo capire se e' colpa di xorg 6.8.2-r2 o di kde a dire il vero.
> 
> Cmq bellissimo, come tutti i kde 

 

mhh mi sa che e' piu' probabile kde.. 

Cmq puoi postare qualche screenshot significativo??

Io credo che aspettero' anche perche' sto usando xfce 4 e mi sto trovando molto bene.....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marcowave

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *marcowave wrote:*   io lo sto emergendo ora! Non è più mask!! 
> 
> Lo vedi solo tu non masked!!  ho appena syncato anch'io....
> 
> Se sicuro di non avere in make.conf ~x86 ??

 

certo che ho ~x86 nel make.conf... voi no? 

altrimenti mi da pacchetti vecchi di anche 2 mesi a volte il sync... compresi i kernel  :Razz: 

----------

## neryo

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> 
> 
> certo che ho ~x86 nel make.conf... voi no? 
> 
> altrimenti mi da pacchetti vecchi di anche 2 mesi a volte il sync... compresi i kernel 

 

Assolutamente no.. pessima scelta  :Shocked: 

In quel modo ti aggiorna tutti i pacchetti giudicati instabili.. a meno che tu non vuoi fare il tester del pacchetti instabili credo che sia una scelta suicida.

Forse e' meglio che dai un'occhiata a questo 3d https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-225737.html

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> altrimenti mi da pacchetti vecchi di anche 2 mesi a volte il sync... compresi i kernel 

 

Questo non e' assolutamente vero

----------

## neryo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *marcowave wrote:*   altrimenti mi da pacchetti vecchi di anche 2 mesi a volte il sync... compresi i kernel  
> 
> Questo non e' assolutamente vero

 

forse non fa nemmeno l'emerge sync.....  :Shocked: 

----------

## marcowave

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *marcowave wrote:*   altrimenti mi da pacchetti vecchi di anche 2 mesi a volte il sync... compresi i kernel  
> 
> Questo non e' assolutamente vero

 

è vero si... ricordo qualche mese fa 2 episodi:

1- volevo installare un programma DC++ compatibile, e emersi dcgui-qt.. solo che il portage mi dava una versione vecchissima con cui riuscivo a connettermi solo ad 1 o 2 canali, sono stati gli stessi moderatori dei canali a dirmi di aggiornarlo, e che la nuova versione era stabilissima... infatti dopo aver messo "x86" mi ha emerso la nuova e andava benissimo...

2- quando uscì il kernel 2.6.7 il portage "non x86" era ancora fermo al 2.6.5... di 2 mesi prima... mi sembrava ridicolo... e così ho deciso di metterlo nel make.conf e basta..

cmq ce l'ho nel make.conf  da moltissimo tempo, e mi trovo benissimo.. i pacchetti più instabili sono ancora "masked"...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> è vero si... ricordo qualche mese fa 2 episodi:

 

Beh due episodi su 8000 pacchetti... lascio a te l'interpretazione

----------

## marcowave

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *marcowave wrote:*   è vero si... ricordo qualche mese fa 2 episodi: 
> 
> Beh due episodi su 8000 pacchetti... lascio a te l'interpretazione

 

capirai che un kernel non è un pacchetto poco importante....

----------

## marcowave

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> forse non fa nemmeno l'emerge sync..... 

 

cosa intendi dire?

----------

## neryo

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cosa intendi dire?

 

Quello che ho scritto.. 

fai emerge sync ogni tanto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> capirai che un kernel non è un pacchetto poco importante....

 

Io ho il 2.6.9 da molto piu' di qualche mese, sei sicuro che non e' il tuo sistema che ha qualche problema??

----------

## marcowave

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *marcowave wrote:*   
> 
> cosa intendi dire? 
> 
> Quello che ho scritto.. 
> ...

 

emerge sync... circa ogni settimana.. ma che centra scusa?

@fedeli: perchè il mio sistema dovrebbe avere problemi? sto usando il kernel 2.6.10 ora... ma in portage c'è gia il 2.6.11... come nel sito kernel.org! il portage "non x86" è sempre indietro...

Perchè dovrei rimanere indietro con i kernel? otretutto quel "~x86" nel make.conf non mi ha mai dato alcun problema, ne sul fisso, ne sul portatile...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *marcowave wrote:*   capirai che un kernel non è un pacchetto poco importante.... 
> 
> Io ho il 2.6.9 da molto piu' di qualche mese, sei sicuro che non e' il tuo sistema che ha qualche problema??

 

E si e' proprio il tuo sistema perche'

 *genlop wrote:*   

>      Mon Oct 25 21:32:03 2004 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1
> 
>        merge time: 9 minutes and 46 seconds.

 

 *kenel.org wrote:*   

> File: linux-2.6.9.tar.bz2  	35412 KB  	10/18/04  	22:09:00

 

e' uscito 15 giorni dopo stabile in portage e questo con il kernel patchato.

----------

## marcowave

quello che voglio dire è che non crea particolari problemi... basta un po' di intelligenza quando si fa emerge sync.. preferisco cmq avere tutti i pacchetti disponibili il più aggiornati possibili, e poi scegliere io.. se sbaglio, cavoli miei no? :Wink: 

non occorre mica trattarmi come un idiota....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marcowave wrote:*   

>  se sbaglio, cavoli miei no?

 

Ma su questo sono d'accordissimo! E' solo che la frase 

 *Quote:*   

> altrimenti mi da pacchetti vecchi di anche 2 mesi a volte il sync... compresi i kernel 

 

non e' vera (ok ogni tanto c'e' qualche pacchetto in dietro con i tempi ma di solito non sono quelli piu' utilizzati).

----------

## marcowave

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *marcowave wrote:*    se sbaglio, cavoli miei no? 
> 
> Ma su questo sono d'accordissimo! E' solo che la frase 
> 
>  *Quote:*   altrimenti mi da pacchetti vecchi di anche 2 mesi a volte il sync... compresi i kernel  
> ...

 

ok  :Very Happy:  pace  :Razz:  riconosco l'errore.. era una iperbole  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> ok  pace  riconosco l'errore.. era una iperbole 

 

Ma io non sono arrabbiato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

sono sempre stato un sfegatato di kde.

questo 3.4 assomiglia sempre di + a XP :S

Avevo emerso anche gnome 2.10...

dopo anni di utilizzo ho rimosso kde in favore di gnome che e' cresciuto molto.

IMHO!

----------

## Thrain

Anch'io sono un vivace sostenitore di kde, ma son d'accordo con xchris... non ho ancora installato gnome 2.10, ma kde inizia ad avere un po' troppe cose windows-like (compreso qualche crash... ma niente di particolare  :Very Happy:  ) .

Spero facciano qualcosa per differenziarlo... almeno gnome ha una sua personalità, penso...

Ciao

----------

## neryo

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Anch'io sono un vivace sostenitore di kde, ma son d'accordo con xchris... non ho ancora installato gnome 2.10, ma kde inizia ad avere un po' troppe cose windows-like (compreso qualche crash... ma niente di particolare  ) .

 

<un po ot>Per me Kde e' l'ambiente grafico con "I" maiuscola.. utile soprattutto a chi piace navigare nelle finestre.......... ma forse troppo per chi di solito usa molto la shell e da li lancia tutte le applicazioni!

Ma se volete, secondo il mio modesto parere un bel ambiente, provate xfce4!!

Io in questo momento c'e' l ho e mi trovo da dio! </ot>

Difficilmente compilero' kde 3.4.. visto che comunque compilare e tenere sempre aggiornato una mole di pacchetti solo per un ambiente grafico che poi utilizzo poco, mi sembra inutil,e sia per me che per gli sforzi che il mio notebook deve fare.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Per me Kde e' l'ambiente grafico con "I" maiuscola...

 

Ehm, scusami ma non psso proprio resistere alla curiosità... ma quale "I" esattamente è quella maiuscola? "ambiente grafIco", intendi questa? O "ambIente grafico"? Non era meglio mettere maiuscola, mmm, una "A" o una "L"?  :Wink: 

p.s.: ovviamente scherzo, senza offesa! Credo intendessi quello che dico io. In caso contrario, se fosse un detto delle tue parti, mi dici il significato e da dove vieni? Amo un sacco i dialetti e i modi di dire, quindi mi faresti felice  :Very Happy: 

Tornando IT, mi piace il nuovo KDE, l'ho installato ad un paio di amici e se ne sono innamorati subito. Forse proprio perchè simile a windows, ma anche questa può essere un'arma a favore di linux  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   Per me Kde e' l'ambiente grafico con "I" maiuscola... 
> 
> Ehm, scusami ma non psso proprio resistere alla curiosità... ma quale "I" esattamente è quella maiuscola? "ambiente grafIco", intendi questa? O "ambIente grafico"? Non era meglio mettere maiuscola, mmm, una "A" o una "L"? 
> 
> 

 

In quel momento stavo pensando all'interfaccia e evidentemente mi e' venuta fouri la "I"  :Wink:   nessun dialetto strano o detto locale.....

Puoi magari postare qualche screenshot?? Cosi magari se mi convience lo emergo sul mio desktop..

ciao

----------

## shev

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Puoi magari postare qualche screenshot?? Cosi magari se mi convience lo emergo sul mio desktop..

 

Purtroppo, come dicevo, l'ho installato su pc di amici quindi o pazienti finchè non torno a casa loro o ti accontenti delle varie gallery che trovi su google, tipo questa che pare completa e ben fatta. Oppure qualche altro felice utente di kde potrebbe postarci i suoi screenshot  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

Concordo in parte con chi dice che questo kde sia somigliante per certi aspetti a winzozz Xp, tralasciando la piccola differenza che kde funziona  :Wink: 

Somigliante nel senso di usabilita' e accessibilita' totale al punta e clicca a parer mio, che tutto sono meno che dei punti a sfavore (e come dice peach, potrebbe essere un'arma in piu' per fare nuovi proseliti). Per il resto non l'ho trovato in realta' molto differente dal predecessore, sara' che lo avevo comunque strapatchato, l'unica piacevole diversita' e' l'ordine che regna in questa relase rispetto alla 3.3.1 ad esempio, dove trovavo config sparpagliate e un sacco di link simbolici apparentemente inutili.

Peccato per le trasparenze, come gia' detto non sarei cosi' sicuro di imputare kde per l'instabilita', vedremo (oltre al fatto che non e' detto che anche per tutti gli altri siano instabili, magari dipende da me.

Appena ho un sec screenshotto e posto, superkaramba rulez  :Smile: 

----------

## Thrain

Ah però mi dimenticavo di dire che, mettendo un bel set di icone (visto che in portage non c'è IcOsX, uso Nuvola...) e lo stile/tema Baghira, più KoolDock che simula la barra di Mac OS X... seppure con qualche problemino e qualche dettaglio "pixelloso", kde è incredibilmente simile a OSX. Tra l'altro con la 3.4 e baghira 0.6d, ci sono delle novità carine  :Very Happy: 

Ok stop OT  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

